# cycle the gorge!



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello,

I'm going to be in the gorge next weekend visiting some windsurfing buddies. I'm not a windsurfer, and instead am hoping to get in some good long road rides. Anyone got suggestions for routes near Cascade Locks?


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

So you're staying in Cascade Locks? I live and ride around Hood River, not familiar with long rides by CL. Maybe go west and ride around Corbett/Larch Mountain? Except I hear the locals don't care much for cyclist's in those parts...

If you are willing to go the extra distance and ride in Hood River and/or places east, now we can talk! There are 2 group rides on Saturday morning leaving Discover Bicycles on Oak St. The 8:00 group is the faster group, racers/hammerheads. The 8:30 group is slower, but still likes to ride hard. Either one has only about 5 - 10 people. Might be a good place to start, except they usually only ride about 50 - 70 miles. Either way I'd stop in at either Discover Bicycles or Mountain View, both on Oak St, for the scoop on rides. Too many to mention. Do you want 50 mile rides or 100+ mile rides, and how much climbing?

If it's windy I'll be with your buddies out on the river!!


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey - thanks for the reply.

I think we're actually staying in Hood River. I'm looking for some longer rides (60 - 100 mi), and maybe some good climbs on shorter rides. I will have a car, so i don't mind doing a bit of driving to get to where the riding is best.

cheers.


----------

